# Mike Suttle



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Others might already be aware of this, but I just saw this on Facebook. Mike Suttle (long time WDF member) was injured in an explosion on base in Kabul, Friday Aug 7th. He's back in the hospital for surgery due to some (what he calls) minor complications from the blast.

Probably if someone wanted to get in touch, the best way would be through his FaceBook page:


https://www.facebook.com/mike.suttle.7


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Susan!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Susan. I don't have an account with FaceBook so I wasn't aware that he was injured. Glad to hear that he is ok.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I knew he was reserves but WTH was he doing there? He's got more than enough on his plate here.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I knew he was reserves but WTH was he doing there? He's got more than enough on his plate here.


This was the incident he was in. http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-special-operations-base-attacked-in-kabul-1438980385 Sounds pretty hairy.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Geoff. I was at work when I read the original message and wasn't aware at the time that an American soldier was killed in this tragic event. My heartfelt condolences go out during this time of sorrow to the family and friends of that individual.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.armytimes.com/story/mili...afghanistan-recommended-silver-star/31553947/


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Kevin Cyr said:


> http://www.armytimes.com/story/mili...afghanistan-recommended-silver-star/31553947/


 
http://www.military.com/daily-news/...-in-kabul-military-base-attack-reaches-9.html


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I knew he was reserves but WTH was he doing there? He's got more than enough on his plate here.


A lot could say that.

Mike Suttle went obviously out of duty. l hope he's ok.


----------

